# Amazon Flex May Be the Uber Drivers 'Go To' Contractors Work Soon



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

So, Amazon is starting an independent contractor service in some cities, and will soon be in your city if all goes well, which it will, 'cause America is the land of hustle.

Check it out here, and sign up for the roll out.

*https://flex.amazon.com*

Gotta be better than dealing with over privileged drunks who hold your 'rating card'.

I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Just signed up. Hopefully this will be in Miami soon.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

someone already posted this


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Dunno... Amazon is run by the same morally corrupt "You're my biatch!" type corporation.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Curious about what happens if a package is damaged en-route or stolen?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> Dunno... Amazon is run by the same morally corrupt "You're my biatch!" type corporation.


I thought it was run by Jeff Bezos, an actual human person.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I thought it was run by Jeff Bezos, an actual human person.


Jeff Bezos, human?


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Did the onboarding Webinar yesterday. Waiting on my background check and I can't wait to do this as an alternative option.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

The trick is to stack delivery and pax. I already do this with food and pax. I also use a lot of air freshener.


----------

